# Finck cigar- are they any good



## servo24601-cl (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello,

Just received a catalog from Finck Cigar co and was wondering if any of their house brands are any good? has anyone tried any?

Thanks for the help!

Cliff


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Never Heard of Them


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe this is the company that makes Sam Houston's? They make a lot of dime store kind of cigars but they also carry premiums. I would advise caution because they carry both good and bad cigars.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

There sampler looks interesting. Being a sampler whore I may just have to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Most of there cigars are short filler. I think they only have one that is a long filler.

We do not stock their cigars in our store & they are even made right here in San Antonio.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Now that I think of it I think I have seen one or two of their brands in the local CVS.


----------



## Kidknee (Jul 23, 2008)

*Great Smokes*

Not all their cigars are short filler. They have plenty of lines that are 100% longfiller. Charles the Great, Fincks Commerce, Resagos, 1893, and Lambs club are all great. Even Travis Club premium are 100% longfiller smokes. Just take a look at the six cigars I listed above, and order what sounds like it suits your taste. You shouldn't be dissapointed.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

I got a Finck's Blue Ribbon Sampler back in '06 and I wasn't impressed at all. They all tasted almost the same to me. But...1 man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I smoked those a lot in the past. The two that I used to regularly stock were the Lamb's Club and the Fincks Commerce. All pretty mild smokes and inexpensive. The Resago is not bad either


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

El Lechero said:


> 1 man's trash is another man's treasure!


Yep, no treasure here.


----------



## Kidknee (Jul 23, 2008)

*bad advice*



emeraldsmoke said:


> Most of there cigars are short filler. I think they only have one that is a long filler.
> 
> We do not stock their cigars in our store & they are even made right here in San Antonio.


Emerald you don't even know what you're talking about. You shouldn't give people advice on cigars you've never even smoked, and know nothing about.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Kidknee said:


> Emerald you don't even know what you're talking about. You shouldn't give people advice on cigars you've never even smoked, and know nothing about.


Didnt give advice , gave my opinion. And I have smoke many of them. Havent found one I like yet.


----------



## Kidknee (Jul 23, 2008)

*sure thing boss*

Well, then your opinion was wrong on the FACTS about the make up of their cigars. You have nothing but negative things to say about Finck cigars on other forums as well. My OPINION is that you don't know what your talking about(based on your short filler comment), and you make any deliberate attack on Finck's that you can. Because, somewhere deep down, you believe that bad mouthing them to someone many states away is gonna help your place of work thrive. I would have to stop and say, "you're making a personal attack on them." Personal attacks = Bad OPINIONS! They've been around since 1893, and clearly they know what they're doing. Ennough said....


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Kidknee said:


> Well, then your opinion was wrong on the FACTS about the make up of their cigars. You have nothing but negative things to say about Finck cigars on other forums as well. My OPINION is that you don't know what your talking about(based on your short filler comment), and you make any deliberate attack on Finck's that you can. Because, somewhere deep down, you believe that bad mouthing them to someone many states away is gonna help your place of work thrive. I would have to stop and say, "you're making a personal attack on them." Personal attacks = Bad OPINIONS! They've been around since 1893, and clearly they know what they're doing. Ennough said....


Sounds like you must work for them. You better get thick skin when you get on the internet and dig up a 4 month old post that nobody cares about.

If you dont like opinions you better go back home, because your going to find a bunch of them in a forum.

I have never cared for machine made or machine made short filled cigars. I never have and that includes before I opened a shop.

I respect eveyones opinion and everyone has one, including you.

I have been very civil and have given you more time than you deserve.

Have a nice day.


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Kidnee-Oh by the way. Most of us when we are new to a forum start out our 1st posts by saying, Hi I am ____. And we normally say welcome, glad your here.

Just thought I would help you start again on the right foot.:teacher:


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

emeraldsmoke said:


> Most of there cigars are short filler. I think they only have one that is a long filler.
> 
> We do not stock their cigars in our store & they are even made right here in San Antonio.


He says "I think they only have one that is a long filler." The beauty of this forum is he was trying to give is honest opinion on them. We welcome maunfacturers on this forum so Kidknee if he has wrong info and you have the true fact please feel free to give us a full rundown of the product.

If you work for them please feel free to let us know as well. I am welcoming you but please be honest with us.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Just a quick example of how most manufacturers here accept our opinions please look at this thread and see how it is handled and taken into positive by our other manufacturers here. Most of which are major brands.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t23146-hl-lancero-a-disappointment.html

Check out some of the other manufacturer sections too.


----------



## Kidknee (Jul 23, 2008)

*final word*

I've made my point, and I'm not a manufacturer. If anyone has a question about any cigars in Finck's catalog, I'd be happy to look at mine and answer them the best I can. send me a private message....god bless.


----------

